# "Unsicheres Signal" im Abschaltpfad



## lenovo (5 November 2019)

Hallo,

es geht um die sicherheitsgerichtete Beschaltung einer Haltebremse:

Über meine F-CPU schalte ich die X17 meine Umrichters (STO-Funktion). Diese schaltet 2 Schütze die meine Bremse 2 kanalig abschalten (mit Rückführung etc). Erreiche mit der Schaltung auch meinen PL d.

Nun möchte ich meine Bremse auch unsicher beschalten können. Auch dafür hat der Umrichter einen Ausgang, davon gehe ich auf mein 24V Relais. Den Schließer davon würde ich dann in meinen Bremsabschaltpfad vor die Schützabschaltung einfügen um zusätzlich "unsicher" abschalten können. Diese würde meine sicherheitsgerichtete Abschaltung somit nicht beeinflussen.

Daher muss dieses Signal auch nicht in meiner Sicherheitsbetrachtung beachten, oder liege ich da verkehrt?

Ein weitere Frage bezüglich der 2 kanaligen Abschaltung: Schaltet ihr beide Pole ab oder mit beiden Schützen einen Pol? Wir würden gerne mit einem Schütz den Plus-Pol, mit dem anderen Schütz den Massepol wegschalten. Ist diese Vorangehensweise durchaus üblich?


----------



## stevenn (5 November 2019)

lenovo schrieb:


> Daher muss dieses Signal auch nicht in meiner Sicherheitsbetrachtung beachten, oder liege ich da verkehrt?


sehe ich auch so


----------



## Blockmove (5 November 2019)

Der Relaiskontakt in Reihe zu den Sicherheitsschützen darf die Funktion nicht beeinflussen ... Und das macht er ja auch nicht im Regelfall.
Ich nutze das ebenfalls um die Bremse z.B. im Normalbetrieb (also kein Not-Aus oder Schutztür) zu schalten.

2-poliges Abschalten ist durchaus üblich.


----------



## lenovo (5 November 2019)

Ist es dabei egal, ob der Relaiskontakt VOR oder HINTER den Sicherheitsschützen angeordnet ist? Meine Frage bezieht sich da auf möglichen Querschluss oder ähnliches?


----------



## stevenn (5 November 2019)

wenn ein Querschluss möglich ist, hätte ich eine Querschlusserkennung als Voraussetzung gesehen. Dementsprechend wäre es egal


----------



## Blockmove (5 November 2019)

lenovo schrieb:


> Ist es dabei egal, ob der Relaiskontakt VOR oder HINTER den Sicherheitsschützen angeordnet ist? Meine Frage bezieht sich da auf möglichen Querschluss oder ähnliches?



Querschluss im Schaltschrank kann ausgeschlossen werden.


----------



## Safety (6 November 2019)

Hallo, eine kleine, aber wichtige Anmerkung, wenn der Kontakt des Relais hinter dem Abschaltpfad der „Sicherheitskontakte“ liegt muss auch der Fehler Kurzschluss zwischen zwei Kontakten untereinander und/oder zwischen Kontakten und Wicklung entsprechend der DIN EN ISO 13849-2 Tabelle D.9 betrachtet werden.
Hier kann unter umständen aber ein Fehlerausschluss gemacht werden.
Kriech- und Luftstrecken werden mindestens nach IEC 60664-1 mit mindestens Verschmutzungsgrad 2/ Überspannungskategorie III, bemessen.
Leitfähige Teile, die sich lösen, können die Isolation zwischen den Kontakten und der Spule nicht überbrücken.
Zur Bremse PLd mit Kategorie 2? Hört sich so an als ob die die Bremse nicht beurteilt hast?


----------



## det (6 November 2019)

Ist die Bremse auch sicher ? ? Kann die Mechanik Pl d ? ?

Grüße Detlef


----------



## lenovo (8 November 2019)

Hallo richtig, ich habe hier ersteinmal die bremse rausgelassen, da mir die Werte für die bremse fehlten. Meine meiner Aussage meinte ich lediglich die elektronische Schaltung.

Aber vielen Dank für die Anmerkung !


----------



## lenovo (11 November 2019)

Ich muss dieses Thema noch mal aufgreifen, besonders bezüglich der Bremse.

Ich fahre an der Maschine SS1(c), sprich ich fahre meine Notstopp-Rampe und schalte anschließend meinen STO und meine Bremse mit der oben beschriebenen Schaltung.
Jetzt ist meine Frage: ab wann muss ich die Bremse sicherheitsgerichtet betrachten?

Ich war immer der Meinung, wenn das Austrudeln eines Antriebes zu gefährlichen Situationen führen kann ( Kommt drauf an was die Risikobeurteilung ergibt) brauche ich ein Sicheres Bremssystem.

Ist meine Not-Stopp Rampe dabei sicherheitsgerichtet anzusehen? Denn ein STO bremst ja meinen Antrieb nicht, sondern schaltet lediglich die Energie zum Motor weg, sodass kein Drehmoment entstehen kann.

Ich hoffe meine Frage ist verständlich. Vielen Dank !


----------



## stevenn (12 November 2019)

das Problem an SS1 ist, dass, wenn deine Rampe nicht funktioniert/ du zu lange brauchst, die REaktion ein STO ist. Das heißt das Sichere ist dann wieder der STO. es wird überprüft, ob die Rampe eingehalten wird, wenn nicht, dann STO. das bedeutet im Fehlerfall kommt STO und du hast leider wieder dein Austrudeln


----------



## Blockmove (12 November 2019)

stevenn schrieb:


> das Problem an SS1 ist, dass, wenn deine Rampe nicht funktioniert/ du zu lange brauchst, die REaktion ein STO ist. Das heißt das Sichere ist dann wieder der STO. es wird überprüft, ob die Rampe eingehalten wird, wenn nicht, dann STO. das bedeutet im Fehlerfall kommt STO und du hast leider wieder dein Austrudeln



Eigentlich sind die meisten sicheren Funktionen bei Umrichtern eine Mogelpackung.
Du musst immer das Versagen betrachten und dann ist die Reaktion immer ein STO.
Auf den STO musst du reagieren und somit landest du wieder bei der Bremse.
Vorteil kann sein, dass du anstelle einer Betriebsbremse eine Haltebremse nehmen kannst.
Allerdings muss diese Bremse dann trotzdem fähig sein eine Notbremsung auszuhalten.

Ist ein weites Feld mit Raum für Interpretation und Spekulation 

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## lenovo (12 November 2019)

Vielen Dank!
Das heißt bei zb größeren Fahrwerken (Hubwerke ja sowieso) komme ich ja fast nicht an einem sicheren Bremssystem vorbei, denn ein austudelndes Fahrwerk birgt ja enorme Gefahren.

Angenommen, mein Fahrwerk ist im eingezäunten Bereich mit Zugangstür. Nur mit STO besteht ja die Gefahr eines Austrudeln, somit muss ich ein sicheres Bremssystem haben ( Vorraussetzungen: Die Risikobeurteilung hat ergeben das durch ein Austrudeln Gefahren ausgehen z.B PLr d)

Ist es erlaubt anstatt eine sicheren Bremssystem (weil es Z.B nicht möglich ist) eine Zuhaltung mit sicherer Stillstandsüberwachung anzuwenden?

Oder gibt es eine Norm die besagt, das ein gefährliches Austrudeln mit einem sicheren Bremssystem verhindert werden muss ? (Die Mechanik kann durch das Austrudeln nicht beschädigt werden)

Vielen Dank !


----------



## Blockmove (12 November 2019)

lenovo schrieb:


> Ist es erlaubt anstatt eine sicheren Bremssystem (weil es Z.B nicht möglich ist) eine Zuhaltung mit sicherer Stillstandsüberwachung anzuwenden?



Ja, ist erlaubt.
Allerdings musst du etwas aufpassen.
Es gibt die Unterscheidung zwischen Prozess- und Sicherheitszuhaltungen.
In dem Fall brauchst eben eine Sicherheitszuhaltung.

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## stevenn (12 November 2019)

lenovo schrieb:


> Ist es erlaubt anstatt eine sicheren Bremssystem (weil es Z.B nicht möglich ist) eine Zuhaltung mit sicherer Stillstandsüberwachung anzuwenden?


Mein tägliches Sicherheitskonzept! 
Beachte die Sicherheitszuhaltung wie von Blockmove angesprochen. und falle bitte nicht auf die "einkanalige" Mechanik(ohne Fehlerausschluss) herein.


----------



## hirngabel (12 November 2019)

Hallo,

eventuell hilft euch das hier weiter.

Stopkategorie 1


----------



## stevenn (13 November 2019)

hirngabel schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> eventuell hilft euch das hier weiter.
> 
> Stopkategorie 1


das ist ein anderes Thema. Hier geht es um SS1. außer du meinst den vorletzten Beitrag


----------



## Blockmove (13 November 2019)

stevenn schrieb:


> . und falle bitte nicht auf die "einkanalige" Mechanik(ohne Fehlerausschluss) herein.



Steven, was meinst du damit konkret?
Verbaust du 2 Zuhaltungen?


Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## stevenn (13 November 2019)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Steven, was meinst du damit konkret?
> Verbaust du 2 Zuhaltungen?
> 
> 
> ...


nein natürlich nicht. es gibt Sicherheitsschalter von so gut wie allen "Sicherheitszuhaltungsherstellern" bei denen die Schwachstelle die einkanalige Mechanik (Betätiger) ist. wie zum Beispiel dieser hier https://www.euchner.de/de-de/produk...süberwachung/tz1lb024mvab-c2159/#techdata-tab
Der Fairness halber, diese gibt es auch von Schmersal, Pilz usw.
manche geben dann an, das ein PL bis d oder e erreichbar ist. (bei meinem Beispiel geben Sie einen B10d an und sagen der PL ist abhängig von der Ansteuerung.

Es gibt dann aber auch Sicherheitszuhaltungen bei denen der Betätiger so überdimensioniert ist, dass er nicht bricht, oder der Betätiger überwacht ist (so werden dann Fehlerausschlüsse für die Mechanik gemacht), wie zum Beispiel hier https://www.euchner.de/de-de/produk...ap/cet3-ap-cra-ah-50f-sa-124601/#techdata-tab

ich sehe es leider noch viel zu oft, das "einkanalige" Betätiger benutzt werden, ohne weitere Überwachung etc.


----------



## Blockmove (13 November 2019)

Danke Steven,

wir verbauen schon seit langem nur noch Türschalter / Zuhaltungen mit Transponder.
Bei den Zuhaltungen hast du im Prinzip auch das selbe Thema.
Hier gibt es auch verschiedene Systeme auf dem Markt und nicht immer hat Zuhaltung und Türschalter den gleichen PL

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## stevenn (13 November 2019)

Blockmove schrieb:


> ...
> Bei den Zuhaltungen hast du im Prinzip auch das selbe Thema.
> Hier gibt es auch verschiedene Systeme auf dem Markt und nicht immer hat Zuhaltung und Türschalter den gleichen PL
> 
> ...


ich kann deine Antwort nicht ganz nachvollziehen. was meinst du mit _"Bei den Zuhaltungen hast du im Prinzip das selbe Thema"_? es geht bei meinem post doch um die Zuhaltungen.


----------

